# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  seropram

## bill5555

Καλησπέρα και απο μενα...

Είμαι νέος στο forum....
Εδώ και περίπου 9 χρόνια πάσχω από διπολική.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα έπαιρνα το φάρμακο zoloft και Depakin, τα οποία είχαν πολλές παρενέργειες.
Ένας νέος γιατρός μου σύστησε το Seropram.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι' αυτό το φάρμακο;
Επίσης γνωρίζετε εάν η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και πώς;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

> _Originally posted by bill5555_
> Καλησπέρα και απο μενα...
> 
> Είμαι νέος στο forum....
> Εδώ και περίπου 9 χρόνια πάσχω από διπολική.
> Μέχρι πρόσφατα έπαιρνα το φάρμακο zoloft και Depakin, τα οποία είχαν πολλές παρενέργειες.
> Ένας νέος γιατρός μου σύστησε το Seropram.
> Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι\' αυτό το φάρμακο;
> Επίσης γνωρίζετε εάν η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και πώς;
> ...


καλό όσο καλό μπορείς να πεις καλό για ένα φάρμακο γύρω στις 10 ημέρες για να συνηθίσεις ξέρω κ άλλους που το παίρνουν κ οδηγούν κ δεν δεν τρέχει τίποτα μακάρι να ήταν το μόνο που παίρνω!

----------


## bill5555

Γειά σου Ματίνα...

Πόσα mg παίρνεις ;
Ο γιατρός μου πάντως λέει πως είναι καινούργιο στην αγορά και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως παρενέργεια.
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
Τις τρεις μέρες που το έχω δοκιμάσει μου φαίνεται ότι έχει κάποια αποτελέσματα με μόνη παρενέργεια την υπνηλία, η οποία όπως λέει ο γιατρός θα αποχωρήσει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## zinovia

Και εγω επαιρνα σεροπραμ.Μονη παρενεργεια ειχα την υπνηλια.

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

> _Originally posted by bill5555_
> Γειά σου Ματίνα...
> 
> Πόσα mg παίρνεις ;
> Ο γιατρός μου πάντως λέει πως είναι καινούργιο στην αγορά και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως παρενέργεια.
> Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
> Τις τρεις μέρες που το έχω δοκιμάσει μου φαίνεται ότι έχει κάποια αποτελέσματα με μόνη παρενέργεια την υπνηλία, η οποία όπως λέει ο γιατρός θα αποχωρήσει σιγά σιγά.


τώρα σχόλασα παίρνω 40mg τη μέρα η υπνηλία είναι τις πρώτες μέρες μετά ξεχνάς ότι το παίρνεις όσοι παίρνουν μόνο αυτό είναι μια χαρά εγώ παίρνω πολλά φάρμακα δυστυχώς.hi!

----------


## bill5555

Εγώ παίρνω 30 mg, έχω δει αρκετή βελτίωση στη διάθεση και τον ύπνο, αλλά κάποιες φορές εξακολουθώ να έχω νεύρα. Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω σάκο του μποξ ή μήπως είναι καλύτερα κάποια επιπλέον φαρμακευτική αγωγή; Σχετικά με τους γιατρούς, μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον μέσα από το forum ;

----------


## bill5555

Η κατάσταση μου είναι απελπιστική.

Μετά από 10 ημέρες θεραπειάς με seropram, 30 mg κάθε βράδυ, έχω περισσότερα νεύρα.
Μάλλον χριάζομαι και κάποιον σταθεροποιητή, αυτό το seropram δεν κάνει τίποτα για τα νεύρα.
Μόνο με κοιμήζει και μου φτιάχνει λίγο τη διάθεση.
Γαμώ την τρέλα μου, είμαι χάλια, πιστεύω ότι η διπολική είναι η χειρότερη ασθένεια που μπορεί να τύχει σε κάποιον.
Στον στρατό ήμουν Ι4, και μου φερόντουσαν σαν σκουπίδι, οι άλλοι φαντάροι δε προσπαθούσαν να τσακόνωνται μαζί μου γιατί ήξεραν πως ότι και να γίνει ο \"τρελός\" θα την πληρώσει.
Στην δουλειά πάλι έκανα την βλακεία να τους πω για κάποια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω και αυτό γύρισε μπουμερανγκ, το εκμεταλεύονται και μου λένε κάθε λίγο να πάω να πάρω τα χάπια μου.
Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή, στο σπίτι έχω σπάσει τα μισά πράγματα και κάνω άνω κάτω τους δικούς μου.

ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## iremia

kalispera to seropram einai poli kalo farmako me sxedon katholou perenergies, gegonos omws pou diaferei apo anthrwpo se anthrwpo....
emena me voithise poli se faseis katathliptikes opou edrase kai arketa grigora kai panta veveia me ti simbouli kai aparakolouthisi tou iatrou

----------


## iremia

pros bill5555

pisteuw pws to kalitero apo ola einai na min les se kanenan gia tin katastasi auti giati kaneis de mporei na fantastei oti iparxei mia tetoia toso diskoli kai polipliki astheneia san ti siki mas, ti dipoliki diataraxi, para mono stous goneis s. pisteuw molis katafereis kai ertheis se mia sxetiki isoropia tha mporeseis na antimetopiseis tous pantes me psila to kefali kai xwris na anisixeis gia to ti tha pei o enas k o allos. gia kapoies mikres stigmes sti zwi m mporesa kai eftasa se auti tin isoropia kai tote katalava ti tha pei na noiazesai pragmatika gia sena kai gia tis xares tis zwis p toso eixa anahi. distixws autes oi stagmes diirkisan ligo alla exw pisti kai me ti voitheia tou giatrou pisteuw na to ksanakataferw...

----------


## bill5555

Ξέρετε εάν το zyprexa παχαίνει;

----------

